# Topics > Word processing, natural language processing > Auto-generated text >  Sci.AI, text structuring tool for scientific publications, XPANSA Group, Tallinn, Estonia

## Airicist

Developer - XPANSA Group

twitter.com/sci_ai

----------


## Airicist

SciAI - write biomedical papers in semantic form

Published on May 31, 2016




> Currently, published articles exist as plain text only. Due to the complexity of the biosciences, even advanced NLP algorithms fail to understand and process research results. The lack of modern meta-analysis and AI algorithms in biosciences drastically reduces opportunities to input data for modeling in silico. Previous attempts to solve this problem were too complicated and inconvenient for users, which inevitably resulted in low adoption.
> 
> Sci.AI is a unique program that resolves all these problems. It improves article writing, depth and consistency for biomedical scientists, publishers and journal editors. The “secret" lay in metatagging and organizing text directly at the moment of writing. This allows researchers to control and approve structures and links proposed by the Sci.AI algorithm. As a result the program creates machine- and human-readable articles, the science of which can be simulated in any computational environment.

----------

